
Crypto Museum - there
http://www.cryptomuseum.com/
======
sweis
On a related note, there is National Cryptologic Museum at the NSA:
<http://www.nsa.gov/about/cryptologic_heritage/museum/>

------
wazoox
I hope they'll open in real life soon. I already plan to go to Den Haag to
visit the M. Escher museum :)

~~~
Lennie
Ohh, it is in the Netherlands. That would make it easier for me to visit it.
:-)

